# Make an inexpensive multi-touch pad in minutes & more cool geeky stuff.



## Augusta (May 10, 2008)

This is really cool and would be a fun project for a Saturday afternoon. The new media is so fast we will probably be living in a Star Trek world in a few years. Things are moving so fast. These videos are proof. 

YouTube - How to Make a Cheap Multitouch Pad

This other video isn't on YouTube so I just have a link but do check it out. This guy is really inventive and has figured out how to make a interactive 3-D environment on your big screen tv with a Wii controller and with a infrared pen. It's pretty cool.

Research in action and for a few buck$


----------



## staythecourse (May 10, 2008)

That was really well done. Thanks


----------



## Mushroom (May 10, 2008)

That _was_ *really* cool!


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2008)

Here is a more instructional video for the infrared pen with wiimote interactive whiteboard. Not sure why my other youtube video above didn't imbed. 

[video=youtube;5s5EvhHy7eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s5EvhHy7eQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2008)

I also found another more instructional video of the head tracking device. This guy is so smart, he just sent a huge wave through the gaming world with this head tracking thing.

[video=youtube;Jd3-eiid-Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw&feature=user[/video]


----------

